# Does anyone use a Snood during feeding?



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

To keep the dog's ears/hair out of the food.

If so, where did you get it? I came across this online

DogSnoods.com - Dog Snoods (Home)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Sodie has fancy snoods from Jacqui he wear to get a chew...until I chop all his hair off!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Suzan, if you want the inexpensive way out, then do what a breeder told me to do years ago ... cut off a section of the leg on a ruined pair of pantyhose, cut open the toe, and slip it over Nikki's head. Lightweight, stretchy, comfy and cheap! :biggrin:


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you for the recommendation. I was beginning to think I was going to have to spoon feed Daphne Rose to keep her face clean. Homemade diets can get messy!!!

I am going to try this..


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Suzan, if you want the inexpensive way out, then do what a breeder told me to do years ago ... cut off a section of the leg on a ruined pair of pantyhose, cut open the toe, and slip it over Nikki's head. Lightweight, stretchy, comfy and cheap! :biggrin:



Thanks, good suggestion. 

I don't own pantyhose, ruined or otherwise... :biggrin: I'll hunt around, though..who knows what may turn up waaay in the back of my closet...


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I got one when I first started cooking, but he's never worn because he didn't like it when I tried it on him. I'd be happy to send it to you if you want it. I just band his moustache for meals.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

When Sassy's hair was long I used a baby bib that velcroed. I just put it on in the front and velcroed it behind her head. It worked like a charm.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG hahah that dog looks like he should be in Alice in Wonderland or something. I've never seen anything like that! Oh I can just imagine putting that on Nelson, NO WAY!!! He doesn't even like his harness on haha.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Panty hose have so many great uses! Tie up your garden plants ... and now this!!

Thank doG that Walgreens still carries them, since no one wears them any more. :HistericalSmiley:

What a great suggestion!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

If you don't have pantyhose, you can also use a man's dress sock (or even the white ones). I tried the snood on the Lhasas and they hated them. It was easier for me to just pin the ears up with a hairclip while they ate.

Home cooking (or sometimes even canned food) can be very messy on the faces and the ears.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh, I so want to see a baby with a panty hose over its head!!!
Pull it down over their eyes and they could rob a 7-11!!!! (Joke!)

"Officer, it was small, white, and because it had on a mask I couldn't recognize it".


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

That thing is way too funny! My malt would never eat with that on... she would probably be so afraid.


----------

